# Looking for info on the Mathews Jewel for my wife...



## jonell (Feb 14, 2012)

Using a stabilizer will help her balance the bow better. I hunt with a Mathews Helim and use Dead Center Archery's - Dead Level series stabilizer. (www.deadcenterarchery.com)


----------



## shel74 (May 12, 2013)

I have a Jewel but only shot it a couple times before I found my Martin Alien. In my opinion the alien shoots so much better. In fact I'm selling my jewel. 
I have 25.5 draw and it's true for me. 

If she isn't sold after shooting it a couple times then keep looking. With me when I find a bow that fits the first shot will tell me if I like it. Happened on my pse, diamond, Hoyt, Mathews and Martin. Most I've out grown but I don't even take my jewel out of the case because my Martin out performs it.


----------



## catlady3 (Feb 15, 2013)

The new women's Mathews chill sdx wont do that if she likes the Mathews. I had a Jewel before my Chill-R and I actually liked how the Jewel fell forward after I shot it.


----------



## bow up (Sep 2, 2010)

I have a jewel for hunting only and love the bow. As jonell stated a good stabilizer will help. For me the draw length on the Mathews are 1/2 in long. She should try as many bows as possible before buying. Make sure she shoots the new SDX  I shot it yesterday and couldn't believe how smooth it draws. Good luck on her decision.


----------



## waipiopastor (Sep 7, 2011)

My wife loves her Jewel more than any of the chill models. Just feels nice and stable to her and almost 1/2 lb lighter.


----------

